# Crazy Biscuits/I Remember You



## Guest (Aug 29, 2012)

So I was talking to this crazy biscuit, and as they so often do, she went over the edge. So, I tried to go back over all the chat messages and see exactly what went wrong. I found, in my "archives" a whole lot of conversations. So, I read most of them all. As a generalization, There is a period of time when everything is all well and good. Then a period of time where I have faith and believe that all will be well and good. Followed by a period of time in which I recieve the most unmerciful punishment ever. For what?? Believing and trusting? I guess it's all a game to so many people that its the standard MO anymore. So, I wrote myself a new creed. (creed being a religious or philosophical declaration, as opposed to manifesto, being more of a political statement) I like to call it "the creed of No Mas" In recognition of Roberto Duran. Incidentally, he's only a few weeks younger than me, and has an equal capacity for inflicting pain. LOL. 

This is for my past. God help me that I never feel this again.

[YOUTUBE]g3iXfd5tlmc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## doodlemom (Apr 4, 2006)

Darn it! I was almost excited when I saw your post. No matter how much oatmaeal I feed you. You will never remember me LOL.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

I have sworn off crazy biscuits for good. I use my biscuit cutters now, and am rarely disappointed. I'm really partial to the small fluffy ones, but sometimes the big ones are good too. I throw the really dense ones to my wolf pups. (I don't really have wolf pups. That's a bad attempt at quoting Blue Duck.)


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Pass the oatmeal.

[youtube]iO4BIFcIUHs[/youtube]


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Got any chocolate ice cream?

[youtube]uSrdWK4t3XY[/youtube]


----------



## Vickie44 (Jul 27, 2010)

Z maybe when you get to a certain point ( ie Believing and trusting?) something in the way you interact with these women changes and brings out the disruptive behavior . Not being critical I just find it hard to believe that everyone you meet gets crazy at the same point and you have nothing to do with it.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Can someone bake some brownies?

[youtube]BjxVKRAXCjM[/youtube]


----------



## Vickie44 (Jul 27, 2010)

Special ones ?


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Vickie44 said:


> Z maybe when you get to a certain point ( ie Believing and trusting?) something in the way you interact with these women changes and brings out the disruptive behavior . Not being critical I just find it hard to believe that everyone you meet gets crazy at the same point and you have nothing to do with it.


People forget to check themselves, it's possible that they themselves are the ones creating the issues. People can be very naive to themselves, they miss learning and growing as a person and blame others for their shortfalls, and then turn cold and demand someone to tolerate their behavior because they think they are perfect. And people wonder why they are alone. If you're getting the same complaint/feedback over and over again, maybe we should check ourselves instead of blaming the other party.


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Boy does Mr Orbison know how to tell it?

[youtube]Gy0YG6EBKTM[/youtube]


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2012)

Vickie44 said:


> Z maybe when you get to a certain point ( ie Believing and trusting?) something in the way you interact with these women changes and brings out the disruptive behavior . Not being critical I just find it hard to believe that everyone you meet gets crazy at the same point and you have nothing to do with it.


You're right Vickie. First, a woman would have to be crazy to even talk to me. I guess that I'm just a crazy magnet. I just had started talking to this woman, hadn't even met her or anything. She was telling me about some of her problems at home, (wiring and plumbing sort of problems) and I was telling her that I did that kind of work for 30 years, and I would be glad to come up and see what I could do to straighten it out. That way I could help her, we could meet each other, all that kind of stuff. Next thing from her is* "Well, I can see that I'm causing you a lot of stress, and I don't want to hurt anybody, so I'm going to have to cut you loose"* And I was like "Huh?" And that was that. A couple of 15 minute chats over the last couple nights, mostly about cooking and stuff like that. She was curious about pawpaws, and has an allergy to some foods, so I was telling her about some alternatives. Then, the bolded statement. Tell me that's not just plain crazy. I had to go back and look over the 3 conversations to try to find a clue. Of course, when I open my archives, all the chats I've ever had are in there, in alphabetical order. I read over hundreds of conversations. A whole world of crazy. Maybe some people see logic in the woman's thinking. Or, as another crazy told me "Women don't have to use logic, they use feeling" and I'm like, So... nothing really needs to make sense then? And she was carrying on about from the heart or something. 

When you just don't care, they really go out of the way to "win you over" Once you feel a little tenderness toward them or offer to check out their electric problems, they turn on you like a groundhog in the garden.

ETA: It could be in the water or something. I don't talk to anybody that lives over a half hour away. I sent a picture of myself to one down near Hillsborough, of me working in the orchard, and she wanted to know why I didn't send a close-up face shot, so I told her, "I work pretty hard, and keep myself in good shape, and I wanted to show that so you wouldn't think I was one of those guys that let himself get run down real bad and spends all day watching TV and eating potato chips." Never heard from her again. Saw her picture though, a couple weeks later. She clearly has spent years eating chips, watching TV, and letting herself go. So, by merely taking care of myself, I alienated her. I guess maybe that is my fault.


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2012)

I will say this. A very very wise man told me that by the time somebody has been married and divorced a few times, their initial reflex is to try to find the fault in you. They are generally so damaged that they're beyond repair. I see that seems to be so. Women I talk to are sitting there trying to analyze my conversation to find the fault. You always see what you're looking for. Ever see a Rorschach test? 

AND, a fairly wise young woman told me just a few days ago there a lot of people that haven't been able to make a relationship work in their 50 years or so. So the concentration of those people is pretty big in the age bracket that I'm dealing with. Most(certainly not all) of the people I talk to online have been through multiple relationships without ever finding "the one" They're pretty suspicious of everybody. That's OK. And if it's my fault that they find the fault in me that they're looking for, I accept that too. Point is, I don't see any further need to expose myself to insanity. What if it rubs off on me? I am aware that everybody has some problems and am quite willing to get along with that. On the other hand, all I ever hear is "perfect" As in, "The perfect man for me" "the perfect love" "the perfect match" And "ultimate" as in "ultimate love" Stuff like that. Heck, i'm a regular guy. Not remotely perfect in any sense. Why can I accept imperfections and these women, who are obviously flawed in their own right, cannot? I don't need to wonder about that. I don't need nothing. I'm so sick of it all I don't even want nothing any more. Not even conversation, if it's got to be all about fault-finding.


----------



## JohnnyLee (Feb 13, 2011)

Fowler said:


> People forget to check themselves, it's possible that they themselves are the ones creating the issues. People can be very naive to themselves, they miss learning and growing as a person and blame others for their shortfalls, and then turn cold and demand someone to tolerate their behavior because they think they are perfect. And people wonder why they are alone. If you're getting the same complaint/feedback over and over again, maybe we should check ourselves instead of blaming the other party.


I did that, I took a year off. I started last July, no women. Just working on myself and wondering why Not even trying to attract anyone. Only talked to one woman this spring, and talked to another recently. I guess I need to take another year off. Maybe two. :sob:


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

I'm dizzy. Men make me dizzy. It's 10:05 am. Pass the wine.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Men like us to precieve them as being simple, I've learned through the years they are more complex then they let on.


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

zong, if you're lookin in the chicken coop, you're most likely gonna find chickens


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

Fowler said:


> Men like us to precieve them as being simple, I've learned through the years they are more complex then they let on.


Women are crazy and men are complex. Lol. Yeah, that _is_ my problem. Lol. Cheers to Zong & Fowler! :buds:


----------



## JohnnyLee (Feb 13, 2011)

Crazy chickens, sane chickens, chickens with issues. My dad used to say "it takes all kinds" but I have found out it don't necessarily HAVE to take all kinds, just that there ARE all kinds. LOL!


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

I like to think I've found the "perfect" man - FOR ME. Our faults mesh - LOL!!!


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

Zong, have you ever considered the reason for so many crazy biscuits is that men make us that way? *giggles*


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Their complexness makes us crazy!!!!...LOL


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2012)

Raven12 said:


> I'm dizzy. Men make me dizzy. It's 10:05 am. Pass the wine.


Is "dizzy" code for "crazy"?


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2012)

Well, whatever. It's been a fun 43 years. I want to thank women everywhere for making it so. 
45 years if you go back to high school, but really, high school romances were stupid and miserable.

At any rate, No Mas.


----------



## JohnnyLee (Feb 13, 2011)

No mas?

Guess I will have to alter this image, again! lol Kind of busy today though, got a LOT to do.


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

At least you're trying and collecting some interesting stories along the way.

It's been so long for me that I wouldn't even know where to begin.


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

High school rocked for me, I'm still in contact/friends with most of them. Although, my focus then (as it is now) was on just having fun and enjoying the friendships, not being in a relationship(though that did happen)--just saying it wasn't "intense", just a "run wild with me on the new spring grass isn't life amazing" kind of thing. Which is a wonderful base for lifelong friendships. 

Feeling extra thankful for the people in my life today!


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

zong said:


> Is "dizzy" code for "crazy"?


Ya'll make my head spin and not in a good way. Oh, and it isn't your special plum wine either.

Terri - Good. Don't start. The Sisterhood is screaming out for you to stay single for your own sanity.


----------



## Vickie44 (Jul 27, 2010)

At work , in the garden , raising children , canning, driving .... in all aspects of my life I learn from my mistakes and I try to not repeat those errors. 

In relationships though you cant approach them with the same desire to prevent errors, even though the urge to do so is very strong . It is very hard to do . I know these are my issues , the only thing someone else can do is be themselves and be patient and consistent while I work through it .

It takes time to figure out if someone is worth getting to know. Z, were I you, I would be grateful to find out sooner rather then later that you dont get along with someone. If you think you could then be yourself and be patient . If some one says something like above, ask then why they feel that way and address their answer. 

I am sure a large part of the baggage on your dating sites has to do with injured self esteem, so you get alot of the " any club that would have me as a member I would nt want to join " mind set.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

zong said:


> Is "dizzy" code for "crazy"?


I'm not crazy...you're crazy!!....LOL


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2012)

I've been steering clear of those dating sites. Way too many crazies. But..... Lets see, the last 3 I talked to, one was a nurse at a doctors clinic in a nearby town, one a schoolteacher in a different nearby town, and one was on disability after working the same job for 28 years. Some kind of degenerative nerve disorder. All 3 crazy. The one last night she said she was on disability, but I never found out what her problems were, other than kitchen related. Last summer I met a woman, she just couldn't stay off the computer, even while I was there. All she wanted to do was talk it up in chars and stuff, I drove there to meet her and she just couldn't keep her mind off the constantly dinging messenger notice. She too had a lot of health problems. She killed herself early this year. Probably something to do with too much pain medicine around, which tends to magnify unhappiness. 

The only common factor that I've ever noticed is extremely poor nutrition. Every single crazy woman I've known eats way too much red meat. I think it makes people aggressive to eat too much meat. They also eat a lot of junk food, which, in my opinion, tends to make people confused. So, confused and aggressive. Not a good mix.


----------



## JohnnyLee (Feb 13, 2011)

Raven12 said:


> Ya'll make my head spin and not in a good way. Oh, and it isn't your special plum wine either.
> 
> Terri - Good. Don't start. The Sisterhood is screaming out for you to stay single for your own sanity.


"The Sisterhood"? Is that the one where if a man meets one of the members and they think they like each other, and the guy says, "please don't rip my heart out and eat it in front of me" and that is the VERY next thing she does, is it that sisterhood?

Or is it the sisterhood that if you tell one of the members that you don't like drama and don't play games, then all they do is act like a drama queen and play really nasty games? (this may be the same sisterhood).

The only sisterhood I am for sure about is the one that wear "manly" looking clothes and comfy shoes. At least I can be friends with them and not have to worry about them wanting more.

Just wondering. I figure if I learn enough about wimmens by the time I am Zong's age, I will have this stuff down, and will be able to find one that is not just a psycho.











(The above comments are not about anyone in particular, just saying! )


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Why is it that the qualities you have that first attract someone. Is the same qualities they want to change when in a relationship? I dont get that.


----------



## JohnnyLee (Feb 13, 2011)

Fowler said:


> Why is it that the qualities you have that first attract someone. Is the same qualities they want to change when in a relationship? I dont get that.


YEAH! What is up with that?

I think Zong posted something like it before, maybe he will add what he said here, cause I will mess it all up, but something like....

If you are a good person, and you get with someone, then they attack you for being "perfect" (or something like that)

If you are an intelligent, educated person and you get with someone, then they will attack you, and accuse you of being a "know-it-all" (or something like that)


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2012)

Hey Johnny Lee, What I can tell you about the "good ones": They are not looking for a man. They got one.


----------



## JohnnyLee (Feb 13, 2011)

Well, I hate to use generalities, and usually steer away from stereotyping, but you might be on to something there...

I guess I am just too much of a sucker, cause just about when she is on the last bite of my heart I usually just say, "Ok, so you are a heartless vampire, but now you got my heart, so, maybe we can make it work? Wanna play some games while schooling me in drama??"

Never wanna be the one that didn't TRY I suppose. LOL!


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2012)

Never bare your liver around a woman known as "Liver Eating Momma" While she's eating your liver, she'll complain like "your liver taste like you got cirrhosis or something"


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Never expect a man to keep romancing you, he'll complain you're too demanding while he's laying his head on your lap wanting you to pet his head and take care of him because he dont feel good.


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2012)

Thats a load!! A real man always feels good if his head is in your lap.


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

zong said:


> Thats a load!! A real man always feels good if his head is in your lap.


The woman should too.


----------



## JohnnyLee (Feb 13, 2011)

Yeah, I hear what you are saying Fowler. I guess that is what I miss most in a relationship. I am a nurturer and like to do stuff for my mate, but then most I have known If I ever ask for the tiniest thing, they go off and say, "OH, now it is all about YOU!" No, it is about give and take, and patience and love. That is all it is about. At least that is all it should be about. Guess the romantic in me has not been beaten out so far, maybe there is a glimmer of hope for me.


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2012)

Yeah, but she'll complain anyway.


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2012)

Any time I ever had anything good, there was a lot of give and take. Even with kids, you got to give in some, and so do they, if you want to have a great relationship with your child. Same with a woman. BUT, Lately the women I meet are like "My way or the hiway" and come up with some ridiculous psycho babble to justify their plan. They want to take and take, and make demands, and set all the rules and everything. No give at all.


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

Fowler said:


> Why is it that the qualities you have that first attract someone. Is the same qualities they want to change when in a relationship? I dont get that.


They use those qualities as excuses to find things wrong with you. If that doesn't work, then they nitpick to find something wrong. I don't think men know what to do when they finally find what they want.


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2012)

Raven12 said:


> They use those qualities as excuses to find things wrong with you. If that doesn't work, then they nitpick to find something wrong. I don't think men know what to do when they finally find what they want.


With men, its more along the line of "Let me find the most suitable person to eat my heart and liver" Cause that's what we gonna get anyway.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

zong said:


> Thats a load!! A real man always feels good if his head is in your lap.





Raven12 said:


> The woman should too.


I think you both ignored the point...he cuts off the romance but wants to be babied?


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2012)

Fowler said:


> I think you both ignored the point...he cuts off the romance but wants to be babied?


You must hang around with some sissified fellers. Around here. we'd beat a guy like that up and leave him tied to stump for wild hog bait. I thought Texas guys were a little tougher than that.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Raven12 said:


> They use those qualities as excuses to find things wrong with you. If that doesn't work, then they nitpick to find something wrong. * I don't think men know what to do when they finally find what they want*.


They find other faults: *Woman:* "How come you stopped bringing me flowers home? *Man:* Why are you so demanding?!, I will not bring home flowers now! Now I'm going to make you feel bad and blame you for reminding me that I am a shameless loser. 

BTW I typed the mans part in my best mans voice...LOL



That's how they find faults in the perfect person for them when their arent any.


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

Raven12 said:


> They use those qualities as excuses to find things wrong with you. If that doesn't work, then they nitpick to find something wrong. I don't think *men know what to do when they finally find what they want*.


it's simple really, men love pie=>make lots of pie=>happy men


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

zong said:


> You must hang around with some sissified fellers. Around here. we'd beat a guy like that up and leave him tied to stump for wild hog bait. I thought Texas guys were a little tougher than that.


I dont know where gnomeo is from..... LOL

I am all by myself...I guess being so demanding on wanting to keep romance alive in a relationship is the reason I am alone.


----------



## Vickie44 (Jul 27, 2010)

zong said:


> With men, its more along the line of "Let me find the most suitable person to eat my heart and liver" Cause that's what we gonna get anyway.


This self fulfilling prophesy might be causing some problems !


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

Fowler said:


> I think you both ignored the point...he cuts off the romance but wants to be babied?


Like I said, they can't make up their minds. They like to be unhappy. It gives them something to post about.  A woman comes along and shakes up their status quo and it throws them all off kilter. Men don't know what to do and become so discombobulated that they start to find ways for it to end.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Raven12 said:


> Like I said, they can't make up their minds. They like to be unhappy. It gives them something to post about.  A woman comes along and shakes up their status quo and it throws them all off kilter. Men don't know what to do and become so discombobulated that they start to find ways for it to end.



I whole heartedly agree...post of the year, where's the fireworks?


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2012)

Fowler said:


> I am all be myself...I guess being so demanding on wanting to keep romance alive in a relationship is the reason I am alone.


Give yourself a few more years, you'll see things a lot differently. A good relationship is a relationship that lives on, through good and bad, joy and sorrow, romance and boredom. Pie and beans. It's not all good, not all joy, and not all pie. But, love can stay alive. Thats when you'll know it's real.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

zong said:


> Give yourself a few more years, you'll see things a lot differently. A good relationship is a relationship that lives on, through good and bad, joy and sorrow, romance and boredom. Pie and beans. It's not all good, not all joy, and not all pie. But, love can stay alive. Thats when you'll know it's real.


Give myself a few more years? of what? I am not in a relationship...so a few more years of miserable solitude?


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Come back here you crazy biscuit eater, you have sum splaining to do...LOL


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2012)

Vickie44 said:


> This self fulfilling prophesy might be causing some problems !


Its not really a prophesy, more of an observation. Based on decades of noticing everything and everybody around me. 

There are a lot of really bright and circumspect women. Right here in ST. I've talked to several of them, and they all seem to have enough sense to not get involved with me. Or at the very least, wait and see if the toxicity ever wears off. I'm just not one to wait my way through life. When I'm not in action, when I no longer "go" I don't want to be anymore. I am acutely aware, at every moment of every day, that I have a limited mortality, and I intend to keep getting as much as I can out of life, and continue jamming as much enjoyment into every day that I can. When its over, I won't be regretting never having lived. I'll say to death, when she comes "Where you been girl? I'm about wore out, Say, you're looking mighty fine under that black hood. What ya say we have a few glasses of wine and sit on the couch real close. You never know...." 

So, I will continue to live life at it's maximum limits. I just won't be even considering getting "involved" any more. It don't really matter who's at fault between me and women. Its sort of like when you're playing 3 card Monte. You know you just can't win, and it doesn't matter whether the other person is cheating, or you just cant watch the cards fast enough.


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

Fowler said:


> Come back here you crazy biscuit eater, you have sum splaining to do...LOL


Ummm...ok, I don't want to get the thread pulled but...dang, I have to hold back my comment!


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

Fowler said:


> They find other faults: *Woman:* "How come you stopped bringing me flowers home? *Man:* Why are you so demanding?!, I will not bring home flowers now! Now I'm going to make you feel bad and blame you for reminding me that I am a shameless loser.
> 
> BTW I typed the mans part in my best mans voice...LOL
> 
> ...



flowers...its hardtimes and high prices...i am stopping and picking wildflowers for you...it takes more effort.....plus if you take the time to look i brought alfalfa and coastal hay for you.

hay,shears,a nice well trained stock dog,de-wormer paste,what about some semen from the #1 babydoll ram in the u.s.,yea i guess i am a weirdo...lol....also crayons and new hot pink muck boots ..cause i heard her saying hers had a leak and needed a new pair.


----------



## Vickie44 (Jul 27, 2010)

I often find what I am looking for as soon as I stop looking. Maybe you will have more luck when you stop trying so hard.

I am very happy being on my own, more so every day . I get a lot more accomplished when I am by myself and it is very satisfying . I wish you the same ~ Vickie


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2012)

Fowler said:


> Give myself a few more years? of what? I am not in a relationship...so a few more years of miserable solitude?


Its kind of like I look now at 6 or 7 years ago. I worked way too hard, wanted to build up my future, all that stuff. I should have been living the moment, enjoying what I had then. Right now, if I were in a relationship, I am able to be patient, understanding of other peoples weaknesses. Appreciate their strengths. Realize that although I have a different set of skills, my talents are no more valuable than hers. On and on. Because I've learned that it's not all about me. And its not all roses and candy. I appreciate steadiness, reliability. 

But, They all assume I'm being nice in order to hide something. So, as time goes by, and I understand more about "love" I get less of a chance at it. When I throw myself whole heartedly into it(I always do, it's just my way) The recipient of my attentions wonders what I'm trying to cover up. Nothing, LOL, I ain't hiding nothing. So, now I know what is most valuable in a relationship because I know what I miss most. I don't miss the fireworks a lot. I miss somebody who is the same tomorrow as they were yesterday.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

Vickie44 said:


> I often find what I am looking for as soon as I stop looking. Maybe you will have more luck when you stop trying so hard.
> 
> I am very happy being on my own, more so every day . I get a lot more accomplished when I am by myself and it is very satisfying . I wish you the same ~ Vickie



keep on rockin lady !!!!!


----------



## Vickie44 (Jul 27, 2010)

zong said:


> But, They all assume I'm being nice in order to hide something. So, as time goes by, and I understand more about "love" I get less of a chance at it. When I throw myself whole heartedly into it(I always do, it's just my way) The recipient of my attentions wonders what I'm trying to cover up. Nothing, LOL, I ain't hiding nothing. So, now I know what is most valuable in a relationship because I know what I miss most. I don't miss the fireworks a lot. I miss somebody who is the same tomorrow as they were yesterday.


I am glad you get this as I agree this is what is going on. Interesting to me, I used to be this way but when you make things look so easy and happy people think you arent giving anything , that it is just your way and not important . The perception was, I think , that I didnt value myself enough, that I gave so much so easily that what I was giving must be cheap and plentiful to be so easily spared. 

Now I am more inclined to withhold my generosity until someone shows they might appreciate it.


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

What I want to know is why do you always get mushy texts after midnight? "I miss you, baby, etc. etc. etc." The next day..."I'm doing my own thing". What the heck is up with that??? No wonder I am dizzy aka crazy.


----------



## Vickie44 (Jul 27, 2010)

Booty call ?


----------



## Vickie44 (Jul 27, 2010)

Avoiding drunk people is probably one of the smartest things I ever did. Shame though cause I like to indulge , just not in the lying, make believe ,sentimental part


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2012)

Raven12 said:


> What I want to know is why do you always get mushy texts after midnight? "I miss you, baby, etc. etc. etc." The next day..."I'm doing my own thing". What the heck is up with that??? No wonder I am dizzy aka crazy.


Strangest text I ever got was when somebody sent a naked picture to her boyfriend and accidentally hit "send all" and my number was in her contact list because her momma was with me. So, I was looking at the picture on my phone with a 1 inch screen, couldn't figure it out, sent it to my email account, opened it up on the computer, but first, told the momma, "hey, your (24 years old)daughter sent you a picture" And when the picture opened up, and I could see what it was, then it was "What are you doing with a naked picture of my daughter?" and about that time the phone rang, it was the daughter calling, so I gave the phone to her momma and said, here, let her explain all that. The daughter was calling to say she had made a mistake and could I delete the picture without opening it. 

Other than that, "I love you but I got to leave you" seems pretty commonplace. Yeah, that makes perfect sense. If you're on crack, that is.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

Raven12 said:


> What I want to know is why do you always get mushy texts after midnight? "I miss you, baby, etc. etc. etc." The next day..."I'm doing my own thing". What the heck is up with that??? No wonder I am dizzy aka crazy.


because your ex is lonely and he grasping for anything to hold on to.

next morning he finds out he made it through the nite and in the daylight he is refreshed and doesnt need you

some people dont,wont,cant be alone.

just a thought...could be wrong though...i know nothing.


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

Nope, sober texts from someone looking for more than a booty call. Well, at least for 12 hours.


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

elkhound said:


> because your ex is lonely and he grasping for anything to hold on to.
> 
> next morning he finds out he made it through the nite and in the daylight he is refreshed and doesnt need you
> 
> ...



You know a lot and are very wise. It isn't an ex though. Some days he wants a relationship, others he doesn't because of his work. His work always comes first. Again, you boys can't make up your minds. :nana:


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

well one thing i know..people have problems and issues and they have more of them as they get older....its just something everyone has to deal with.some things are worth working out and through...some are not.. each of us has to decide what that is.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

Raven12 said:


> You know a lot and are very wise. It isn't an ex though. Some days he wants a relationship, others he doesn't because of his work. His work always comes first. Again, you boys can't make up your minds. :nana:


:hair:buds::angel::whistlin::kiss::croc::viking: :nana: :nana:


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

Why can't life be simple? Why can't I get texts of hands and plum pies like other chicks?

[prophead]


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

Raven12 said:


> Why can't life be simple? Why can't I get texts of hands and plum pies like other chicks?
> 
> [prophead]


cant you be happy with a truck load of compost and a few packs of various squash seeds and maybe a few pepper seeds......you are to demanding...:whistlin::angel::bowtie:


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

Raven12 said:


> Why can't life be simple? Why can't I get texts of hands and plum pies like other chicks?
> 
> [prophead]


Poor raven~~~ Here's some _simple_ for you:angel:


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

sustainabilly said:


> Poor raven~~~ Here's some _simple_ for you:angel:



 One of my favorites


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

People all are crazy. Some guy broke up with me yesterday before I even knew he sent me a message. I had internet only for a few hours yesterday morning then it went out. Later at night, around 10pm it was fixed and I get on to find a couple of messages. The first one was a, "hello my name is" that was sent I guess at about 3am in the morning from some guy I've never talked to...then at about 5 in the afternoon he also sent me a message cussing me out about not being polite enough to tell him to go suck eggs.

Geez....


----------



## JohnnyLee (Feb 13, 2011)

"God is great, beer is good, and people are crazy!" lol

[youtube]PKpQRjj_WbU[/youtube]


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2012)

Mankind's greatest achievements, which should set us well in the history of the universe are (in no particular order):
the invention of beer. 
The concept of fried oysters
the acceptance of sex as a pleasure, not a reproduction driven task.
I could go on and on about the whole sex thing. Beer too. And sex.


----------



## maverickxxx (Jan 25, 2011)

I think the pool of well adjusted gets smaller an smaller as u get older. More n more adjusted people get snatched up an rate of return to single pool isn't returned very often Cept being widowed an occasional divorce etc... But sometimes bitters the good ones. Also other. Variables such as societal norms which are being broke down an everybody is special an unique. Good ones are taken people!


----------



## JohnnyLee (Feb 13, 2011)

zong said:


> Mankind's greatest achievements, which should set us well in the history of the universe are (in no particular order):
> the invention of beer.
> The concept of fried oysters
> the acceptance of sex as a pleasure, not a reproduction driven task.
> I could go on and on about the whole sex thing. Beer too. And sex.


I think it was God's intervention into our miserable lives that gave us the inspiration for beer. Not too many things on this earth better than beer. Boobies, maybe, but beer is good. It saved the world as we know it, and brought about civilization as we know it too.

God is great, Beer is good, and people, well, they are still crazy. :nanner:

[youtube]PdwYjFnFoJU[/youtube]


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

JohnnyLee said:


> I think it was God's intervention into our miserable lives that gave us the inspiration for beer.


There is that whole water into wine thing



maverickxxx said:


> I think the pool of well adjusted gets smaller an smaller as u get older. More n more adjusted people get snatched up an rate of return to single pool isn't returned very often Cept being widowed an occasional divorce etc... But sometimes bitters the good ones. Also other. Variables such as societal norms which are being broke down an everybody is special an unique. Good ones are taken people!


AND...some of the good ones simply give up, stop looking, don't pay attention or generally just move too disillusioned to keep trying. I was there for several years. Though...I'm not really sure what I'm doing now...except watching daily with fascination.


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

maverickxxx said:


> I think the pool of well adjusted gets smaller an smaller as u get older. More n more adjusted people get snatched up an rate of return to single pool isn't returned very often Cept being widowed an occasional divorce etc... But sometimes bitters the good ones. Also other. Variables such as societal norms which are being broke down an everybody is special an unique. Good ones are taken people!


Thanks for the pep talk. That helps. :hair Really. It does.


----------



## lonelytree (Feb 28, 2008)

I want someone who is willing to experience the same experience that I am. Live cheaply while amassing money for retirement. I had caribou Hamburger helper for dinner..... you do the math.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Ok Lonelytree, as far as I can figure, your caribou and retirement would go no more than half as far if you had a mate. Is that what you mean?


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2012)

OK, I just thought of this, in reflection on an email I got a few minutes ago. Another anomaly in my life, that may explain a lot: Every woman I've ever met is smarter than me!! Every single one! Now, I like to think I'm pretty much an average guy, so, pretty much average intellect. So, in theory, half the women I meet would be smarter than me, the other half would be equally smart of not quite as smart(never mind the Bell Curve model) So, what are the odds that every woman I meet is smarter than me? Pretty high, I'd think. How do I know that they are? They always tell me so!! So, either all the women I meet are smarter than me(improbable) or they're all lying(also improbable). 

So, to quote the email that brought on this little bit of self realization: " It's all my fault, its not yours"

Which reminds me lot of "It's not you, it's me" A totally unique statement that only I have ever heard in the history of mankind. How do I know that? Because the women that say that always indicate that they made up that particular statement for that particular circumstance and that it actually a personal statement. 

I'm just so lucky. I think. Not really sure. I don't really understand crazy talk. I should, by now. You'd think.


----------



## Vickie44 (Jul 27, 2010)

This is all about me isnt it ? LOL


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2012)

Vickie, have you been pretending to be a chunky little rascal from the lower end of the county named "Liver eating momma" especially to antagonize with me? I like that. I take back the last email I sent "liver eating momma" and never mind about repaying the $32,000 loan, either, Momma. That wasn't real money, and it won't be under a tree next to the truck stop.


----------



## Vickie44 (Jul 27, 2010)

Since I love you I am going to let you go . Just mail the 32,000.


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2012)

It's at the truckstop, just like I promised in the first place . And it's real too. Because I believed in you and trusted you so much, I borrowed the 32,000 from one eye Mary. It's her gigolo money for the next 2 weeks. Now I'll have to fulfill her insatiable desires for free. Life is really difficult, sometimes.


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2012)

Can you call me at around 3:00 in the morning? There is a special "Matlock goes to Mayberry" 12 part miniseries in which Matlock borrows a time machine from a farmer and goes to Mayberry in 1961 to defend sheriff Andy who has been accused of favoritism in hiring his cousin Barney, and I've never seen it before. Wait, I got a better idea, I'll wire you the money. What's that account number again?


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)




----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

Great~~!! Now that stupid song'll be stuck in my head for hours. Thanks Fowler:hair


----------



## Vickie44 (Jul 27, 2010)

They closed my account ! Can I still call you at 3am, just to tell you I dont want to call you anymore .

F I gave up that meds stuff long ago !


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2012)

I had some good meds, but some crazy biscuit stole all of them.

Yeah, Vickie, go on and call me. I got a new vanity phone number, just punch in 911.


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

One of the stores we used to get morning coffee at had a crazy biscuits display. One looked like Jesus, another like Nixon, and of course there was the ubiquitous and much loved "Elvis Biscuit." But it was always trying to eat itself.


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2012)

I wish I lived in the same town as Vickie, that way I could go to the store she works at and pretend I'm not drunk, and hang around eating cookies and potato chips and every so often pretend like I'm paying for them and she can pretend like she's putting money in the cash register.


----------



## Vickie44 (Jul 27, 2010)

We can name the bottomless coffee/ beer cup after you ! The Zongarooni


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2012)

That reminds me of my 23rd ex girlfriend, she said something uncomplimentary about "zongarooni" and then next thing you know she was kiting checks and passing around compromising pictures of me on the internet. I lnow that you're going to be exactly like her, because I'm smarter than you and all my 56 ex-girlfriends are exactly alike. So, I am *SO* out of this relationship. And if you dare to wonder why, I will sue you.


Oh, yeah, I got down crazy now!


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2012)

Now I understand!! I actually feel like a crazy!! It's fun to not make any sense at all!! This is what's happening. Wheres my dang midol.


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2012)

For $10, I'll be wrong and really sorry about it, too.


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2012)

Can I still get free potato chips anyway? You can't fault me for trying to protect myself from the likes of you.
I mean, I'm sorry, it's my time of the month and I'm a little cranky.


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2012)

Never mind all that other stuff, I simply over-reacted. Surely you know I just can't live without you, right? 

Man, I'm actually good at this!!!


----------



## Vickie44 (Jul 27, 2010)

My Saturday night job is in a Wine and Liquor store ( please dont FBB lol) . Our unofficial motto is " its not drinking on the job, it's research "

Z You would have to grovel to get potato chips at this point .


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Hey that's sounds like something I would say when I get called a stalker!!

I prefer intense research of an individual.....LOL!!!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2012)

Oh, yeah, right, you've never been so caught up in a relationship that you went absolutely crazy and thought you were getting dumped so did a proactive dump to beat someone to the dump and then later on realized that you were just dead wrong. 

Ahh, shucks, I screwed up. crazies never admit to being wrong. I'm close though, You gotta see that.


----------



## Vickie44 (Jul 27, 2010)

Close to crazy or close to wrong ?


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2012)

My new girlfriend that I've had for the last 13 minutes treated me even worse than you did, so, I will forgive you and take you back.


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

No vickie, his name is zong sheesh


----------



## Vickie44 (Jul 27, 2010)

Prove it is really you, whats the account number ?


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2012)

Hey, it's my way or the highway.


----------



## Vickie44 (Jul 27, 2010)

I am already high so I guess its your way


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2012)

My account is the same as yours, I just all my asset transferred to a joint account. And I'm about to smoke the joint. Uhhh, I mean, We;ll come to a state of perfect understanding(after I clean out this account)
yOU KNOW HOW i AM ABOUT KEEPING EVERYTHING CLEAN


----------



## Vickie44 (Jul 27, 2010)

This is all about Fowler isnt it ?


----------



## Vickie44 (Jul 27, 2010)

wait a minute Assets ? This is all about me isnt it? LOL


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2012)

You're not supposed to know about Fowler and me. Because I want to spring that on you when I feel really really vicious. Now you've ruined my surprise and hurt me all over.


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2012)

I do have a positive net worth. Well, I'm not really sure of that. Is net worth about attitude? My 61st ex girlfriend told me that. She could be wrong because I was smarter than her, and I don't know.


----------



## Vickie44 (Jul 27, 2010)

I/m not surprised you know about the nets


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2012)

Yeah, fish net stockings. I had to learn about that stuff while paying back my debt to one eye Mary. Among many, many other lessons. all of which I am deeply ashamed and will only show what I learned on special request. Or for an extra dollar.


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2012)

So, are we back to good?? If so, I'm so over Fowler.


----------



## Vickie44 (Jul 27, 2010)

You can take a dollar from our joint account . Grab me a brownie while you're in there and tell me what YOU have done for a Klondyke bar ?


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2012)

I once skied down Mt Everest naked after eating a papermint patty.
So, I'm through with Fowler, right? you can tell her if it makes you feel powerful.


----------



## Vickie44 (Jul 27, 2010)

Have a nice weekend all ~ Vickie


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2012)

No!!! Come back here!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2012)

Oh, No!! And I was just about to drink a bottle of wine and do the "do it yourself sex change operation" from Ronco. I was positive I had this down pat. 

I mean, I was just testing you Fowler, to be sure our feelings could stand up to a little stress along the way. There will be plenty of stress, because I'm gonna make it. I mean, I hope there's never any stress.


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2012)

Good recovery "other me" I'd use my other login name, but I'm too drunk to remember it. I mean, I'm all aflutter and all that.


----------



## Vickie44 (Jul 27, 2010)

I am back. I see you snacked on my heart and liver for the 30 seconds I wasnt looking.


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2012)

Heh, heh, What I mean is you know you're the only one for me. I was just testing you.


----------



## Vickie44 (Jul 27, 2010)

Its not all about me , it's all about you she says with shock. Thanks heavens for the safty fishnet stockings !


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2012)

Hey lets celebrate our renewed thing. I don't really want any flowers but a 12 pack of Miller and a prescription of good pain killers or mood stablizers will make me feel like I used to. 
I mean.
Uh
I love you.....


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2012)

How about if I do what made you fall for me in the first place, 45 minutes ago??


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2012)

Just remind me, because there's been 4 others since then.
I mean, I kept looking for another "you"


----------



## Vickie44 (Jul 27, 2010)

and because I love you I will let you go. I dont want to cause you any stress! 

Every story has a happy ending
I am not happy so this cant be the ending


----------



## Vickie44 (Jul 27, 2010)

End of Act One


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2012)

I am a *natural*!! Stuck in a man's body. Oh, my God, what a man, Never mind that. Can I do a sex change with 6 #7/0 fish hooks, a quart of wine, and 100 pints of apple butter??


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2012)

Love trumps all!! Can you stand me stuck in a man's body?? If so, leave me now, before you hurt me!!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2012)

One day, maybe I won't hurt you!! I mean, there's a slim possibility!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2012)

What I meant to say was, I invented spell check, especially to send messages to you.


----------



## Vickie44 (Jul 27, 2010)

Oh no , not another lesbian stuck in a mans body


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2012)

These 7/0 fish hooks are really a cool piercing.


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2012)

Lesbian, heck no. I was born in SC, never even been to Beirut.


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2012)

With me, it's not about the sex, it's about love and all. I don't really enjoy sex, it's just something that my many, many partners demand. I will go in great detail about all my many many partners and how you don't measure up to them. As soon as I can. Because that's the crazy way. Never mind that you don't believe what I'm telling you. I'm lying about it!!!

I mean, I was abused since childhood by the opposite sex.


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2012)

Wait!! I see the problem. I'm switching roles. That's all your fault.


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2012)

Now you done it. you made me show my true inner craziness, by not intervening by doing the impossible which I don't even know what it is, and you couldn't possibly know. You'll pay for this as soon as I figure exactly how crazy I am, and how it's all your fault. It just is, OK??


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2012)

What I mean, is, Gosh, Vickie!! Sometimes I don't understand you, but you always thrill me to the point I babble on and on!! Do it again!


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2012)

Dang. I'm ready. Hook up the John Deere to the 7/0 hooks, and gimme the wine.


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2012)

They say it takes a third as long to get over somebody as you spent with them. So, I think I'll be over you in 5 more minutes. I'm moving on, but first I want to flirt with everybody you know so that I can further humiliate you. OK? I'm just following the rules.


----------

